# Flipping Breakers..need Lights!



## choking_victim (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm flipping breakers! I'm on 12/12 and the lights need to be on. 

 I've had the 600w light on for the whole veg. stage, and a day after I'm in flowering, the breaker wont stop flipping once the light is plugged in.
I live in an apartment and I don't believe I could replace a breaker without suspision.
I don't know what I should do.. 
any help?


 I have all new equipment so hopefully it isn't my ballast.​


----------



## walter (Sep 21, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> I'm flipping breakers! I'm on 12/12 and the lights need to be on.​
> 
> I've had the 600w light on for the whole veg. stage, and a day after I'm in flowering, the breaker wont stop flipping once the light is plugged in.
> I live in an apartment and I don't believe I could replace a breaker without suspision.
> ...


to many instention cords ,, just run on cord with multible plug ins on it,, make sure its a heavy duty one ,,it  will cost you somewhere around $50 you can get it at home depo or canadin tire or somthing to do with hardware,, trust me a good (heavy duty)intention cord illiminates braker blowing and water braker situations and stuff like that,, just make sure that when you buy one ,, do not cheep out,, and get one that says heavy duty,, youll no its good when it has the three holesa for ech plug not just the two,, these intention cords are made with two ground wires in it ,, the purpose is to illiminat brakers braking ,, hope this helps


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 21, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> to many instention cords ,, just run on cord with multible plug ins on it,, make sure its a heavy duty one ,,it  will cost you somewhere around $50 you can get it at home depo or canadin tire or somthing to do with hardware,, trust me a good (heavy duty)intention cord illiminates braker blowing and water braker situations and stuff like that,, just make sure that when you buy one ,, do not cheep out,, and get one that says heavy duty,, youll no its good when it has the three holesa for ech plug not just the two,, these intention cords are made with two ground wires in it ,, the purpose is to illiminat brakers braking ,, hope this helps



 I was plugging it in straight to the wall, and it was blowing.


----------



## walter (Sep 21, 2007)

really well that sucks ,, do the same thing i said ,, but use a diferent plug in in the house,,  ,, just hide the cord under your carpet ,, or be hind your floor crown molding,, or base bord,  is it a breaker or fuses,, you could always shut off the power to somthing eles your not using in the cous like a closet light or somthing,, cuz you might have limetid power sorce if your renting and your electrical is included in your monthly bill,, hope this helps


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

You have a circut problem then. You are using to much power for thwhat ever circut you are using now........Have you added anything to your apt or noticed anything else being on at the same time as your lights?

Check the fuse box and see what all is on that breaker.....e.g. fridge, A/C, Lights....ect try to narrow the problem down to what ever else you have tying up that circut.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 21, 2007)

yea, it has to be something you have running that wasnt before. Im not sure if breakers wear out or anything and flip at an earlier current draw


----------



## mendo local (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds like there might be a short in the light somewhere. try pluggin in the ballast without the lamp plugged in. good luck


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

I found out it has to be the ballast. I even tried plugging it into the kitchen where the biggest breaker is, and it still flipped it. I'm not sure what's wrong with it, but I have a 2 year warranty on it. I switched the plants back to 24/0 while I still had the chance, so I can keep the vegitation growing slowly under FLs for the meantime. I updated the photos, so you can check em' out on my grow journal.

 thanks for the advice, but I tried everything. even bought a new breaker.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it figured out. Better get that new one coming soon, your plants look ready to flower. Good luck man. sorry about your light.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

think it would be okay to keep them in 12/12, and then switch it over to the HPS when I get it back in.. I'm sure it will be fine, but a second opinion never hurts.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

how many flouros you have and what wattage?


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

not enough, just 4 T12's.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

I would keep them on 24/24 then the more light the better at this point. Ask for a speedy delivery from the light co.


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

ehh it's only about a 1500 mile shipment. so hopefully they might air it back to me. some how I doubt it. maybe if I tell them their faulty 1 month old ballast might cost me a lot of money if it's not back soon.
 (quality-quantity)
 it's going to take at least a week, I don't have the money to fly it there until next week anyway, and as you know ballasts are not lite. so hopefully the get it, and send another, or fix that a.s.a.p.
 but I think after I stress to them it's going to cost me, they might be a little faster.
    Now is the test to see if I went with the right company.


----------



## walter (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah sorry to here what happened and may all luck be with you


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

a solution to avoid this in the future is to have a backup ballast....it's not a cheap solution but it'll keep your room up and running if one goes out....


----------



## Growdude (Sep 24, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> ehh it's only about a 1500 mile shipment. so hopefully they might air it back to me. some how I doubt it. maybe if I tell them their faulty 1 month old ballast might cost me a lot of money if it's not back soon.
> (quality-quantity)
> it's going to take at least a week, I don't have the money to fly it there until next week anyway, and as you know ballasts are not lite. so hopefully the get it, and send another, or fix that a.s.a.p.
> but I think after I stress to them it's going to cost me, they might be a little faster.
> Now is the test to see if I went with the right company.


 
A few days in vegg under floros wont hurt them a bit.
Just out of curiosity is it a digital or magnetic ballast?


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 29, 2007)

I keep a 150w HPS as back up incase i ever have problems with my 400w... this way i can keep them on the right cycle.. while i replace my ballast... its also a great idea to have a replacement bulb around at all times.. even if its an older one that will work for a couple of days while you get a new one...


----------



## LURD (Oct 2, 2007)

H3ello All!

     Yes having a back-up ballast is a GOOD idea. Or just do what I've seen done before, and put a bungie-cord on the breaker. It will rerset itself every time it trips!

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## Growdude (Oct 2, 2007)

LURD said:
			
		

> H3ello All!
> 
> Yes having a back-up ballast is a GOOD idea. Or just do what I've seen done before, and put a bungie-cord on the breaker. It will rerset itself every time it trips!
> 
> ...


 
I STRONGLY discourage anyone from doing this!
Its things like this that will get your house burnt down.


----------



## LURD (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello Folks!

     I'm sorry, I should have included the "do not " message in with my post. 
     I guess most people would know beter, maybe not.

     I did see this setup on a broadcast transmitter one time, got quite a laugh out of it!

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## Growdude (Oct 2, 2007)

LURD said:
			
		

> Hello Folks!
> 
> I'm sorry, I should have included the "do not " message in with my post.
> I guess most people would know beter, maybe not.
> ...


 
Yea thats cool , I think we have all seen some scary setups before.


----------

